# Harvester Crush Rib Sabots…



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, I bought a lot of things for September. One of those things are the Harvester Crush Rib Sabots (yellow boat tail ones)
Over the years iv read how great they are in helping improve accuracy.
I figured I’d try them out since I bought a complete new Rig.
I don’t know if it’s much of a “down grade” from my Accura but, I bought a Optima V2 LR because I couldn’t justify spending $700 on a new Accura LR-X if they are just gonna take our scopes next year (commie bass turds)

ANYWAYS, I put the Barnes TMZ into the Harvester Crush Rib Sabots to see how it fits and it is loose. More loose then the Barnes sabots. I know they go in “easier” but is this right?
the TMZ stays in the Barnes sabot if I turn it upside down but, falls out of the Harvester.

I suspect when I push them down the bore the riflings will tighten that right up…
I do like the uniform of the Harvester but, nervous they might be too loose to create the pressure I need..
I don’t want to shoot all my rounds chasing a ZERO.
Any opinions?

(Still waiting on the muzzy to arrive)

pic for Attention.. (off set)


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Did the scope restriction go through?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> Did the scope restriction go through?


No. Hasn’t even been officially proposed yet


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

goosefreak said:


> So, I bought a lot of things for September. One of those things are the Harvester Crush Rib Sabots (yellow boat tail ones)
> Over the years iv read how great they are in helping improve accuracy.
> I figured I’d try them out since I bought a complete new Rig.
> I don’t know if it’s much of a “down grade” from my Accura but, I bought a Optima V2 LR because I couldn’t justify spending $700 on a new Accura LR-X if they are just gonna take our scopes next year (commie bass turds)
> ...


What load are you looking at powder wise for your gun?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

100-110 Black horn 209 with the 290 TMZ..
I have a bunch of 250’s so I could go either way.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

goosefreak said:


> 100-110 Black horn 209 with the 290 TMZ..
> I have a bunch of 250’s so I could go either way.


That’s a fairly stout load… Barnes makes the 250 magnum mz with a sabot that’s a little stiffer, designed for higher pressure loads. They seemed to be just the right amount of snug on my Remington UML and CVA v2. Accuracy is as good as you can ask for from a factory rifle. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

So are you saying that you have only inserted the sabot/bullet into the barrel at the very crown of the muzzle and the bullet fell out of the sabot? Or did you push the sabot into the barrel and the bullet still fell out? If it does that, you would have a dangerous situation. If the bullet stays in the sabot, and it is fairly easy to push down your barrel, congratulations. Sometimes they can be a real bugger to go down. When the powder ignites, the concave portion of the sabot base will expand enough to seal the barrel (Assuming you aren't shooting too much powder for that combination anyways) and engage the rifling.

100-110 grains by volume? Or are you weighing that Blackhorn load? Weight, that is probably too hot for that sabot, but by volume, you are probably ok.

By the way, I have always found the Barnes sabots for the 285 spitfire (essentially same bullet without the polymer tip) to load fine in my Knight. Shoots very accurately and if push comes to shove, I can load several rounds of my load (100 grains of 777) before I have to clean the barrel, but it is definitely getting tighter as I go. 

FH


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I shot my LE bull with the same setup. 100gr of BH209, 290 gr TMZ and the yellow harvester crushed rib out of an Accura PR. Yes, they are a little loose when you first just drop them into the sabot. But even after sitting in a speed load they get a better seat. The Barnes seems to "grip" it because the petals fold in on the Barnes. Harvester they stay straight.

I won't use the standard Barnes sabot as they lose at best 1 petal, at worst all 4. Not sure if it actually affects accuracy at the ranges I shoot, but I don't like risking it causing a bullet to tumble.

I would go shoot it with confidence. I will say 290gr with 110gr of BH is a stout load. I wasn't manly enough for it. 100gr still pushed the bullet well enough to pass through at 134 yds.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Firehawk said:


> So are you saying that you have only inserted the sabot/bullet into the barrel at the very crown of the muzzle and the bullet fell out of the sabot? Or did you push the sabot into the barrel and the bullet still fell out? If it does that, you would have a dangerous situation. If the bullet stays in the sabot, and it is fairly easy to push down your barrel, congratulations. Sometimes they can be a real bugger to go down. When the powder ignites, the concave portion of the sabot base will expand enough to seal the barrel (Assuming you aren't shooting too much powder for that combination anyways) and engage the rifling.
> 
> 100-110 grains by volume? Or are you weighing that Blackhorn load? Weight, that is probably too hot for that sabot, but by volume, you are probably ok.
> 
> ...


No, i haven’t loaded them at all,
I usually shoot a 290 TMZ in the Barnes sabot with BH 209 and 110gr by volume (77gr by weight) 
But wanting to try the harvesters, the bullet seems loose in the sabot but, probably normal..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

justismi28 said:


> I shot my LE bull with the same setup. 100gr of BH209, 290 gr TMZ and the yellow harvester crushed rib out of an Accura PR. Yes, they are a little loose when you first just drop them into the sabot. But even after sitting in a speed load they get a better seat. The Barnes seems to "grip" it because the petals fold in on the Barnes. Harvester they stay straight.
> 
> I won't use the standard Barnes sabot as they lose at best 1 petal, at worst all 4. Not sure if it actually affects accuracy at the ranges I shoot, but I don't like risking it causing a bullet to tumble.
> 
> I would go shoot it with confidence. I will say 290gr with 110gr of BH is a stout load. I wasn't manly enough for it. 100gr still pushed the bullet well enough to pass through at 134 yds.


This is good info, 
I guess I’ll know when I try. I’m gonna start with 100 gr and get it zeroed and then I’ll bump it up and run it over a chrony. The Harvesters are very uniform, compared to the Barnes sabot.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> That’s a fairly stout load… Barnes makes the 250 magnum mz with a sabot that’s a little stiffer, designed for higher pressure loads. They seemed to be just the right amount of snug on my Remington UML and CVA v2. Accuracy is as good as you can ask for from a factory rifle. Might be worth looking at.


Are those a new bullet or have they always had them? Looks solid.. I’ll have to order a pack and try a couple 3 shot groups when I go zero.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

goosefreak said:


> Are those a new bullet or have they always had them? Looks solid.. I’ll have to order a pack and try a couple 3 shot groups when I go zero.


They aren’t “new”, they are the bullets designed for the Remington UML or other magnum type muzzleloaders


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Clean separation of sabot and bullet on exiting the breech is a problem often overlooked by people with accuracy woes. Bad Sabots cause alot of issues. If they tear you get an upset bullet. If they don't cleanly separate you can get an upset bullet.

I'm always careful to try my fingers when inserting bullets into sabots, I don't want any type of "Sticking" between bullet and sabot. I've always wanted to test putting some talcum powder or better yet, dry Teflon lube on the sides of bullets to see if that improves things.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Clean separation of sabot and bullet on exiting the breech is a problem often overlooked by people with accuracy woes. Bad Sabots cause alot of issues. If they tear you get an upset bullet. If they don't cleanly separate you can get an upset bullet.
> 
> I'm always careful to try my fingers when inserting bullets into sabots, I don't want any type of "Sticking" between bullet and sabot. I've always wanted to test putting some talcum powder or better yet, dry Teflon lube on the sides of bullets to see if that improves things.
> 
> -DallanC



All that fine detail work.. Iv been lucky with the Barnes sabots and have shot great with them but, not perfect. I’m trying to get as perfect as I can this go-around since I have an elk tag for an excuse. I have always put the sabot on the back burner because of my luck. Figured I’d play around with some sabots this year since I’m starting fresh, and people love those yellow Harvesters for boat tail bullets…

Iv really been eyeballing those 275gr Parker bullets because I can get my hands on a bunch. Those ones that Moose mentioned look good too. Love Barnes..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Generally: Color = caliber, nothing more.

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

goosefreak said:


> Iv really been eyeballing those 275gr Parker bullets because I can get my hands on a bunch. Those ones that Moose mentioned look good too. Love Barnes..


Parker’s are very accurate, but I couldn’t get them to expand beyond 300 yards. With 120 gr of 777 pellets, I’d be cautious using them at longer distances


----------

